# Kelly Controller ~ Turbo & Boost function



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

My personal opinion, take it for whatever you think it's worth, is that if you're using Kelly and logic in the same sentence, you're off base. I know several people who are using kelly controllers without trouble, but far more who have had nothing but trouble. That "boost" or "turbo" feature may just be a quicker way to burn up the controller anyhow, I'd think.

What are these features supposed to be used for? How do they differ?


----------



## Rotor Rooter (May 24, 2010)

_"What are these features supposed to be used for? How do they differ? "_

Perhaps I have discovered the answer when digging for information. However comments will be appreciated.


*The remarks on the Kelly Controller Configuration program say;*

*Boost Function:* If enabled, the controller will output max power right after Brake signal >4.2V. Or say you can wire a boost switch between Brake Input an 5V to activate it.
*Turbo Function:* If enabled, the maximum output current will be limited to half the normal condition if Brake signal > 2V Or say you mave wire a boost switch between Brake Input and 5V to activate it.

*Previous notes re. Control settings on this forum:


*

(1)* Boost function:* _"The boost function supplies full 1000 amps regardless of throttle position ??? not sure how effective this will be on track but wired it up anyway,"_
(2) *Turbo:* _"These controllers find commercial use in lift trucks or booms. There the mode is used to limit travel speeds when the load is up in the air, for stability and safety."_

Dave


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Turbo sounds exactly opposite what the name implies. 

Boost sounds like "special mode to blow the controller." 

With any programmable controller, you can tell it to input maximum limited motor amps instantly at full throttle (by setting the ramp), but it's not recommended by most that I've seen. Pumping that much power into a stalled motor is a sure-fire recipe for arcing and/or driveline breakage.


----------



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

TX_Dj said:


> Turbo sounds exactly opposite what the name implies.
> 
> Boost sounds like "special mode to blow the controller."
> 
> With any programmable controller, you can tell it to input maximum limited motor amps instantly at full throttle (by setting the ramp), but it's not recommended by most that I've seen. Pumping that much power into a stalled motor is a sure-fire recipe for arcing and/or driveline breakage.


Yes,any controllers will get hot quickly if running with peak current for long time.So,you shouldn't expect long time for Boost operation.


----------

